# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > International Tutorials >  >  Danish

## Buhl

*DEILD*

DEILD står for Dream Exit Initiated Lucid Dream (drømme-udgangs indledt lucid drøm). DEILD bliver også kaldt for "Dream Chaining." DEILD er dybest set en forkortet version af WILD.
DEILD har potentialet til at lade dig have flere lucide drømme hver nat. Denne teknik udnytter det faktum at når du vågner fra en drøm vil din hjerne
forblive i "drømme mode" i et kort stykke tid, hvis du altså ikke bevæger dig. Da din hjerne stadig bruger REM bølger, kan du nemt hoppe tilbage ind
i en drøm uden at skulle snyde din krop til at falde i søvn. Men, hvis du befinder dig i slutningen af en REM søvnperiode vil du ikke kunne bruge DEILD.
Hvis du udfører denne teknik korrekt, er du næsten garanteret en lucid drøm.


*Baggrund*


DEILD teknikken har vi kendt til i et stykke tid. Mange drømmere er faldet over denne teknik af sig selv i deres jagt på lucide drømme.
Dr. Steven LaBerge har nævnt teknikken i nogle af hans bøger.



*Forberedelse*


*Dream recall*

Hvis du vil bruge DEILD teknikken er du nødt til at have godt "dream recall". Ikke kun fordi du vil være i stand til at huske dine oplævelser fra drømmen, men
også fordi du skal være bevidst nok om dine drømme til at opdage når en drøm slutter. Det foreslås at du kan huske 10 eller flere drømme om ugen inden du forsøger DEILD.

Siden DEILD afhænger af din evne til at vågne op når en drøm slutter, er du naturligvis nødt til at være i stand til at gøre dette på en regelmæssig basis. Mange mennesker vågner op kort efter hvert drøm, men er uvidende om det. Der et par måder at blive opmærksom på disse opvågninger.

Nogle bruger et vækkeur til at vække dem i løbet af natten. Man kan også bruge en vibrerende mobiltelefon. Du skal bruge en alarm der slukker af sig selv efter få sekunder.
Jo kortere tid alarmen varer jo bedre, da den helst skal forstyrre dig så lidt som muligt. Set alarmen til at gå af efter 3-6 timers søvn. Du er nødt til selv at eksperimentere
med hvor lang tid der bedst passer til dig. Hvis du vil, kan du også sætte din alarm til at ringe hver halve time herefter, således at du opnår en større chance for at blive lucid.

Nogle træner sig selv til at genkende "synet" af deres lukkede øjenlåg, da det vil signalere at en drøm er sluttet. For at gøre dette skal du lukke øjnene når du går i seng og bruge
ca. et minut på at studere bagsiden af dine øjenlåg. Over tid vil du begynde at kunne genkende når dine øjne er lukkede selv om du halvsover, og det vil være et signal til at du lige
er vågnet fra en drøm.

Hvis du ikke kan lide idéen om at bruge en alarm, kan du alternativt gå et par timer før i seng, da mange mennesker oplever at det forårsager flere opvågninger i nattens løb.

En anden måde at undgå vækkeuret på er at bruge autosuggestion. Med denne metode finder du på en sætning (din "mantra") som kort opsummerer det du vil, i dette tilfælde at være bevidst om at du vågner efter hver drøm. Et eksempel på en mantra du kan bruge er, "Jeg vil være bevidst om at jeg vågner efter hver drøm." For at få mest muligt ud af autosuggestion skal du
gentage din mantra igen og igen i løbet af dagen. Jo mere du gør det, jo hurtigere og bedre vil det virke. En god måde at sikre sig at man får gjort det nok er at gentage mantraen:
 Hver gang og al den tid du er på toilettet. Hver gang du står i kø, eller på anden måde venter. Hver gang du går igennem en døråbning. Når du gør klar til at gå i seng. I flere minutter imens du ligger i sengen.





* Sådan gør du*

Når dit dream recall er blevet godt og du er opmærksom på at du vågner efter hver drøm, er du klar til at bruge DEILD! Udført korrekt tager hele processen mindre end et minut fra vågen tilstand til lucid drøm.

Du vågner efter en drøm. Lig nu HELT STILLE! Lad være med at åbne dine øjne, jo mindre du bevæger dig, jo højere chance har du for succes. Dette skyldes at bevægelse kan tvinge hjernen ud af REM stadiet.
Du er nødt til at holde dit sind vågent, men stadig i det drømmeagtige stadie mellem at sove og være vågen.

Nu vil en drøm forme sig rundt om dig. På dette tidspunkt kan du opleve en form for søvnparalyse, da DEILD er en form for WILD. Dette sker oftest på under et minut, og nogle gange så hurtigt som 5-10 sekunder.



*Gode råd til at ligge stille*
 Hvis du synes det er svært at huske ikke at bevæge sig når du vågner, kan du bruge autosuggestion til at plante det mål i dit sind. En anden metode er at stille to vækkeure, et af dem stiller du til omkring 15 minutter før du har tænkt dig at forsøge DEILD. Når alarmen starter, slukker du den og falder i søvn igen, men overbevis dig selv om, at når du vågner til den næste alarm vil du ikke bevæge dig. Fordi du vågner og minder dig selv om ikke at bevæge dig så tæt på dit forsøg, vil det stadig ligge friskt i din hukommelse.



*Gode råd til at komme ind i drømmen*
 Du kan selv vælge din drømmescene ved at forestille dig det imens du venter på at drømmen tager form. Dette er dog sværere end at bruge "dream reentry". Du kan bruge dream reentry til at starte din drøm med, ved at tænke på den drøm du lige er vågnet fra. Mange mener at dette er den nemmeste metode til at skabe en drømmescene når du DEILDer. Hvis du mere er den taktile type (føle, røre), kan du forestille dig følelsen af bevægelse eller af at røre noget til at hjælpe dig ind i drømmen. Som en lille bonus, når du rent faktisk kan "føle" bevægelse eller at du rør ved noget ved du at din drømmekrop føler det og at du er i en drøm. Dette fungerer lidt som et indbygget "reality check". Pas på falske opvågninger. De fleste WILDs vil starte med en. Hvis du tror at du har fejlet, så lav et reality check.



* Fordele*
*Hurtigt*
Fordi du starter teknikken imens du allerede er i en REM cyklus, skal du ikke vente på søvnparalyse eller at din krop tror du sover. Dette er især nyttigt for dem som skal tidligt op om morgenen og i skole eller på arbejde
fordi du ikke behøver WBTB eller at bruge tid på at WILDe. Du mister meget lidt søvn når du bruger DEILD.

*Pålideligt*
Så længe du vågner på det rigtige tidspunkt og træner dig selv til at ligge stille, er DEILD en af de få "næsten garanteret" metoder. Der er meget lille chance for at fejle hvis du gør det på den rigtige måde.

*Logisk*
Hver gang du vågner tændes den logiske del af hjernen. Dette gør at alle teknikker hvor du vågner først er mere detaljerede og meget mere logiske end en regulær DILD.

*Chaining/Kædedrømme*
Mange bruger ikke DEILD som en teknik til at blive lucid, men som en teknik til at forblive lucid. Folk (især folk som er nye til lucide drømme) har det med at vågne hurtigt efter at de bliver lucide. DEILD teknikken kan bruges til at hoppe tilbage ind i en lucid drøm igen og fortsætte den.


*Ulemper*
*Svært at lære*
At lære at vågne efter hver drøm og ligge helt stille er svært og kræver en god portion selvkontrol og dedikation.

*Falske opvågninger*
Med alle former for WILD teknikker, er det meget normalt at få falske opvågninger idet drømmen starter. De fleste som bruger WILD teknikker siger at mange af deres WILDs starter med en falsk opvågning, så pas på DEILD forsøg som du tror er en fiasko, det kunne være en drøm.

----------


## Buhl

*CAT*


CAT står for Cycle Adjustment Technique. Det involverer at du tilpasser din søvn til at hjælpe dig blive mere bevidst i de sidste REM cykluser af søvnen. CAT er en af de mindre populære blandt nyere teknikker pga. de ulemper der følger med, f.eks tabt søvn. Selvom CAT har nogle ulemper, er teknikken meget pålidelig og kan give dig masser af lucide drømme.


*Den første uge med CAT*

Den første uge med CAT handler om at justere din søvncyklus, hvilket betyder at du ikke skal regne med lucids fra CAT i denne periode. Alt du skal gøre er at stille et vækkeur 90 minutter før du normalt ville stå op hver dag i 7 dage. 

*Nu begynder det...*


Efter at have stået op 90 minutter før i en uge, kan du nu begynde at stå op som du plejer, men hver anden dag skal du stå op 90 før du normalt ville gøre det. Det foreslås at du laver reality checks hver gang du vågner for tidligt.

På de dage hvor du sover længe, vil din krop tro at du skal tidligt op selvom du ikke skal og du vil derfor blive mere opmærksom i de sidste 90 minutter af din søvn. På alle de dage hvor du kan sove længe vil du nu have en stor chance for at have lucide drømme i de sidste 90 minutter inden du står op.

*Eksempel på en CAT plan efter den første uge*

Mandag: Sov fra 23 til 8
Tirsdag: sov fra 23 til 6:30
Onsdag: sov fra 23 til 8
Torsdag: sov fra 23 til 6:30
Fredag: sov fra 23 til 8
Lørdag: sov fra 23 til 6:30
Søndag: sov fra 23 til 8

*Gode råd*


Hvis du har planer om at bruge CAT i længere tid, er det en god ide at gentage hvad du gjorde i uge 1 en gang hver anden måned. Dette er bare for at holde teknikken ved lige.

Du kan sove længe en gang imellem, men ikke for ofte.

Hvis du føler dig træt og har svært ved at koncentrere dig, bør du stoppe med CAT og prøve en anden teknik.

Når du går i seng på en normal dag, kan du med fordel fortælle dig selv at du vil vågne tidligt selvom du ikke gør det. Dette øger dine chancer endnu mere.

----------


## Sibyline

Flyvning
Flyvning er uden tvivl en af de mest forunderlige måder at rejse på. Sammen med fremkaldelse, telekinese og teleportation er det en af de grundlæggende evner, man skal bruge for effektivt at kunne navigere i drømmeverdenen.

Fremgangsmåde
Det er godt at forsøge sig med flyvning, når man begynder med at klardrømme. De fleste er enige om, at der ikke findes en bedre følelse end at stige til vejrs hen over himlen. Følelsen af vinden, der blæser i håret og synet af landskabet nedenunder kan være betagende. At gøre noget som er umuligt i virkeligheden kan være svært i drømme, men vær sikker på dig selv og lade være med at bekymre dig om at falde ned eller ikke at kunne lette.

At lette
Hop! Et meget almindeligt drømmetegn er at tyngdekraften ikke fungerer helt som normalt. Dette kan man opleve ved at foretage små hop. Det føles i forvejen som om du befinder dig på månen, så med et lille ekstra skub skulle du være i stand til at begynde at flyve. Hvem har ikke tænkt på, hvad der ville ske, hvis man hoppede for højt på månen? Forestil dig, at en kraft skubber dig væk fra jorden.

Et meget brugbart kneb er at fremkalde en følelse fra det virkelige liv. Førsøg mens du laver små hop at forestille dig, at du når som helst kan skyde lige op i himlen, ligesiom Superman. Har du prøvet at være i en forlystelsespark og køre i en forlystelse, som løftede dig højere og højere op? Kombinér det minde med fornemmelsen af den skubbende kraft og dine hop, og du vil hurtigt være i luften.

Nogle mennesker har måske nemmere ved at lette mens de løber eller hopper ned fra noget højt for at få fart på. Find et højt sted og bare kast dig selv ud i luften, eller løb så hurtigt du kan, ligesom et fly, der letter. Du kan bruge dine arme til at efterligne vinger.

Benyt dig af passiv kontrol. Dette inkluderer jetmotorer, raketbåde, fly, helikoptere, vinger, magiske koste etc. Det er en fin måde at begynde på, fordi du ved at man kan flyve på dem i virkeligheden.

I luften
Når du først er i luften, er det vigtigste at bevare troen på dig selv og vide, at du kan blive i luften så længe, du har lyst.

Fokusér på det sted, hvor du vil hen, eller på landskabet. En drøm kan hurtigt blive ustabil, hvis du ikke er målrettet nok. Efterhånden som drømmelandskabet forandrer sig, bør du holde blikket på dit rejsemål eller gnide dine hænder mod hinanden for at stabilisere drømmen. Hvis du flyver for højt, risikerer du at drømmen går i opløsning.

Det kan være svært at manøvrere i høj fart. Her kan man med fordel benytte sig af at "trække" eller "skubbe". Man trækker eller skubber sig bare i en bestemt retning ved hjælp af hænderne, usynlige bremser eller ren viljestyrke. Det fungerer også fint til at standse eller flyve meget stærkt.

Sidste noter
Hvis du nogensinde har prøvet at flyve, ved du hvor utroligt, det kan være. Friheden, man føler, er ikke til at udtrykke i ord, så kom i gang med at øve dine flyveevner! Hvad med at flyve ud i rummet og se planeterne tæt på?

----------

